# Steam wand mod query



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Considering doing the steam wand mod, but does the original wand go back on ok should I need to return the machine under warranty etc?

Happydonkey have a pre-modified wand so it should be a simple swap?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sheet answer yes but be careful when bending the original to remove the nut the fit the new wand.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

You do have to straighten it slightly to get the original nut off so it can be put on the new wand but you should still be able to put the original back on. I've heard of people cutting it to remove the nut which is unnecessary.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

When I bought mine (from Happy Donkey a couple of years ago), the new wand already had a nut on it so there was no need to get the original nut off the Classic arm.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking at the photo in the link, the nut is on the wand.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine came with a nut on the wand but it was the silvia part and the thread doesn't match the classic but I suppose happy donkey could have changed it over. I think I got mine off eBay.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks all. The description does state, "NO MODIFICATION NEEDED WHAT SO EVER", so should be a straight swap. Will go for it


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It looks like Happy Donkey get them pre-modded. Quote:

FITS STRAIGHT ONTO ALL GAGGIA DOMESTIC MACHINES WHICH HAVE AN EXISTING TUBULAR TOP STYLE STEAM TUBE (NOT A BALL JOINT) LIKE THE CLASSIC, EVOLUTION, CUBIKA AND MOST BABY MACHINES, NO MODIFICATION NEEDED WHAT SO EVER.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Wand arrived today. It came with a small rubber washer that seemed to get in the way, so left it off and it fitted fine. Just tested it, much better than the original wand







I did wonder why my milk jug filled up in seconds... I had both buttons switched on so was giving out hot water doh!


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

I bought the Silva wand when I got my Classic but have never fitted it. I tried the inner piece only of the Pancello(??) plastic frother first as I didn't want to fiddle with the machine until I knew it wouldn't have to go back, and I've got such good results with that, latte art and all, that I've never got round to using the other one. I found it in a drawer the other day - should I give it a try??


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

the small holed tip makes so much of a difference that as you have it anyway its a no brainer. No engineering skills required, its as simple as it looks on youtube.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

bignorry said:


> the small holed tip makes so much of a difference that as you have it anyway its a no brainer. No engineering skills required, its as simple as it looks on youtube.


Well, I just dismantled and cleaned out my solenoid, with the aid of various machine knitting tools, so I'm feeling pretty gung-ho about my Gaggia Mechanic skills<g>.</g>


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow, yes, that was a 5 minute job despite having bought the wand long enough ago that I had to change the nut over. When people talked about having to bend the wand to remove the old nut, I imagined vices and tools - all I did was flex it slightly in my hands and the nut slid off. The hardest part was getting the rubber protector off the new wand! Like I said, I was getting pretty good results with the inner part of the pancello but I think the new wand is giving a finer micro froth.

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Good to see /hear about a lady having a go, keep up the good work and enjoy your coffee:good:


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmmm I'm having problems with this wand. Lovely smooth microfoam but far too thick for latte art. What am I doing wrong? I had no problem with the plastic nozzle.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

spinningwoman said:


> Hmmm I'm having problems with this wand. Lovely smooth microfoam but far too thick for latte art. What am I doing wrong? I had no problem with the plastic nozzle.


Have a look at the steaming milk on a gaggia classic in the video forum for some tips. I too have been making really thick foam but have found that a little less stretching and more spinning helps.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

spinningwoman said:


> Hmmm I'm having problems with this wand. Lovely smooth microfoam but far too thick for latte art. What am I doing wrong? I had no problem with the plastic nozzle.


Have you tried pouring away the first part (top layer) of milk? Sometimes helps.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Too thick means you're getting too much air in - screeching noise is too aggressive. Try dropping the tip a millimetre or so from usual and see how you go.

I did a latte art class ages ago (forgotten most of it now as went straight out on the piss after) and did a jug I was pretty proud of, but the barista chucked the whole thing out because of one 'ttssccchh' at the end he said was too loud and would have ruined the whole thing!


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

far from perfect, but at least getting some detail now! Thanks - I think with the plastic nozzle I was having to work much harder on the stretching, so was overdoing it.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like your getting some good results, Well done.


----------

